# Oklahoma Message Board 2020



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Happy new year everyone and let the 2020 Season be as bountiful as 2019 !


----------



## theknowlesy (Jan 13, 2020)

Happy new year!


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow not like Nate not having first thread something’s not rite hi all


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

How’s it going I won again


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

pratherpea52 said:


> How’s it going I won again


Good and antsy to hit the woods in 2.5 months - Current NOAA seasonal outlook for March-April-May over OK calls for slightly warmer than average temps and near average rainfall. Hope that the trend will progressively shift toward a cooler and wetter than average scenario, as was the case for 2019.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm from Ohio, but I have to say that I really enjoyed reading the OK page last year! Just phenomenal! My BIL lived in OK years ago, and raves about the fishing and hunting there to this day! Good luck this year.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Good and antsy to hit the woods in 2.5 months - Current NOAA seasonal outlook for March-April-May over OK calls for slightly warmer than average temps and near average rainfall. Hope that the trend will progressively shift toward a cooler and wetter than average scenario, as was the case for 2019.


Yes I’m ready myself I hunt the okla Arkansas border and it seems like it’s been a year well I guess it has way this winter has been likely to start finding them the next sunny day we have. Haha


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Do the cedars go as hard as they did last year or do they always go that hard every year.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

A lot of it in cedars I’ve hunted is it takes a lot of precipitation to get a lot of return but like I say never hunter to far out of Oklahoma so that’s just my experience in the past but I won could most likely fill that question for ya with a lot more knowledgeable answer


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey there Tommy: Red Cedars (which are actually Junipers), are reliable producers as long as it is a wetter than average year [assuming near normal temps]. Of course, colder than average temps in early-mid April will extend the season [larger flush per mycelium and slower growth of morels] and warmer temps will shorten it drastically [75-80+F temps for 3 straight days]. From my experience one needs a minimum of ~0.75 inch of rain to soak the top soil underneath a cedar grove. To maintain this moisture under normal temps in late March-early April, one would need such an event at least once every 7-10 days. Hope this helps


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Interesting observation about the temps. Some years ago we had a stretch of days in the mid 80's in the first week of March, which is far from normal for NE Ohio. Two weeks later we had a frost. Worst year for morels I've ever seen, except for my first when I had no idea where to look for them!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

well that explains why last year was so good. So much rain last year...


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

iwonagain said:


> Happy new year everyone and let the 2020 Season be as bountiful as 2019 !


You had quite a 2019!!  I would LOVE to have a season like that. Yes, may it be just as bountiful.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i went to School in the 7th grade down in Antlers Oklahoma.. far southeast part of the state..half of my Family is from down there..but Not a One of them Morel hunt.
they seem like they've never heard of um
i would Love to Visit Family and Hunt while there..can anyone tell Me if Morels are found in or near, Pushmataha county or Along the way near by


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

wade said:


> i went to School in the 7th grade down in Antlers Oklahoma.. far southeast part of the state..half of my Family is from down there..but Not a One of them Morel hunt.
> they seem like they've never heard of um
> i would Love to Visit Family and Hunt while there..can anyone tell Me if Morels are found in or near, Pushmataha county or Along the way near by


Howdy, Wade:
From my experience looking at yearly reports, it appears that SE OK counties do not produce as many morels as elsewhere in the state - likely because of a different mix of host trees [pines] and soil composition [less clay]. SE OK is, however, a reliable spot for chanties and other prized edibles such as chickens/hens [more oaks]. The hot spots for morels in OK seems to be near and around OKC- Pott county. On any given wetter-than average (and esp. cooler) year, one is almost certain to stumble across patches of esculentas [smaller grey species] near cedar groves in these areas. Cotton wood groves hit by severe weather (esp tornadoes/downbursts) in that area are notorious for producing bucketloads of a larger type of esculenta [bright yellow]. Lets keep our fingers crossed for some rain throughout March and early April especially knowing that the soil has been rather well conditioned by abundant (non flooding) moisture this last few weeks !


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@iwonagain .. Sounds Real Goom Man
Thank You


----------



## seagle63 (Jan 16, 2017)

Does anyone have luck hunting around the southern end of I35?


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Well it's almost that time of year again, I Won good to see you, hope we have another GREAT year.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm ready!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

santa shroom said:


> Well it's almost that time of year again, I Won good to see you, hope we have another GREAT year.


Thanks Santa Shroom; Likewise; wishing you a sled full of shrooms !


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

I've looked at plenty of cedars in many states and mostly disappointment but there is magic in them cedars sometimes right TMK?!


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

This picture was posted on Oklahoma Morel Report Facebook page. Caption 2/27/2020 in Bryan County


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rango said:


> This picture was posted on Oklahoma Morel Report Facebook page. Caption 2/27/2020 in Bryan County
> View attachment 24880


Awesome @rango Thank You for the Excellent Reporting


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I was suspicious at first, until they included the dated receipt. Lot of my landscaping folks + personal obs noticed that nature is indeed quite early this year. Most of the American elms in town are blooming and many yards have fully bloomed daffodils. I usually wait until the magic number of 1000-1100 degree 32F days is reached to really get going. SE OK is not that far from it so this is very plausible, especially if these host trees lie in a mini heat island.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

I was skeptical as well. I checked the Mesonet site Durant for soil temp graphs. It shows a spike about 10 days ago of 58 degrees. Could this have started the fruiting cycle? Also, is the map you posted available to the public or one of the perks of your job, lol?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> I was suspicious at first, until they included the dated receipt. Lot of my landscaping folks + personal obs noticed that nature is indeed quite early this year. Most of the American elms in town are blooming and many yards have fully bloomed daffodils. I usually wait until the magic number of 1000-1100 degree 32F days is reached to really get going. SE OK is not that far from it so this is very plausible, especially if these host trees lie in a mini heat island.
> View attachment 24906
> View attachment 24904


Wow..that is some Really Excellent Information and Reporting
Thank You @iwonagain


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

rango said:


> I was skeptical as well. I checked the Mesonet site Durant for soil temp graphs. It shows a spike about 10 days ago of 58 degrees. Could this have started the fruiting cycle? Also, is the map you posted available to the public or one of the perks of your job, lol?


Hey Rango:
It is avail to the public but morels.com does not allow embedded URLs it appears [categorized as spams]. This website is used by many farmers as a guide for planting. Just look for: pnwpest . org / SC / ddmaps . html


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I have my first ever find in February. They must have really found some!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

nate said:


> I have my first ever find in February. They must have really found some!


Wonder if this week-end's + Monday's warmth will allow some of these early birds to grow to near half their mature size by mid week. Crazy as we still are well below the 1000 32F degree day threshold in Central OK (near 600-700 thus far).


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

nate said:


> I have my first ever find in February. They must have really found some!


Nice find Nate. From what county please?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

nate said:


> I have my first ever find in February. They must have really found some!
> View attachment 24920


Yall got'r goin now


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

I needed exercise anyway, so I went to check some of my earliest spots. I logged 2.9 miles and did not find that once every 4 years goal of a February 29th morel, lol. I took six 4” soil temperature samples from 48 to 55 degrees during the heat of the day. I also made an observation of the lack of a specific ground cover vegetation that is always present when I find morels in one particular early spot. Congratulations to Nate and others that made early finds, but I am of the opinion that these are anomalies and not the announcement of the beginning of the morel harvest season, for my area at least. Although I do believe it will be an early season this year. Several days of forecasted favorable weather will have me back out there in a couple days. Can’t find them watching tv!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rango said:


> I needed exercise anyway, so I went to check some of my earliest spots. I logged 2.9 miles and did not find that once every 4 years goal of a February 29th morel, lol. I took six 4” soil temperature samples from 48 to 55 degrees during the heat of the day. I also made an observation of the lack of a specific ground cover vegetation that is always present when I find morels in one particular early spot. Congratulations to Nate and others that made early finds, but I am of the opinion that these are anomalies and not the announcement of the beginning of the morel harvest season, for my area at least. Although I do believe it will be an early season this year. Several days of forecasted favorable weather will have me back out there in a couple days. Can’t find them watching tv!


That's Right..
We Won't Know... If We Don't Go..
@rango and Everyone..
That is some Very Good information and Excellent Reporting..
Thank You


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

sustainable forager said:


> View attachment 24788
> I've looked at plenty of cedars in many states and mostly disappointment but there is magic in them cedars sometimes right TMK?!


Now that is a beautiful pic!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I didn't find anymore this weekend. I guess I just got lucky on those babies.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

You are doing the Right thing @nate 
"You won't Know if You Don't Go"
Thank You ..
for your Reporting in for all of us..


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Didn't have time to scout at all this w-e/last week and probably won't have much time until mid March, time when, the 32F degree day metric should be in the vicinity of ~900, just shy of 100-200 points from the magic number. Current longer term/range forecast models hint at an active weather pattern for mid-end of March (near average to slightly above average precip). Drier soil warms up faster so these upcoming days will help prime (awake) the sclerotium for fruiting; after that moisture should help the fruiting bodies or ascocarps to materialize and grow. The key, as always is to have a >=0.75 rain event during the last week of March and 1st week of April with near average or (better) below average temps. The kind of weather we had this Sunday [80F and dry] is the ultimate killer for morels [and my allergies]; so please no more of this until late April !


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> The key, as always is to have a >=0.75 rain event during the last week of March and 1st week of April with near average or (better) below average temps. The kind of weather we had this Sunday [80F and dry] is the ultimate killer for morels [and my allergies]; so please no more of this until late April !


I hear that! I've only been hunting 10-12 years, but the absolute worst year I can remember was when we had temps in the low to mid 80's in the first or second week of March. 2 weeks later we were back below freezing. All I found that year was one tiny, shriveled, crispy, dried up specimen! I'm in NE Ohio, so our weather is a lot different from yours, but it seems heat too early really screws thing up.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

72 degree high weekend ahead followed by 3 straight chance of rain days up here in good ole Nebraska..I'm chomping at the bit with not a dandelion in sight yet . Probably a good 4 weeks out before it's worth the hiking here. I'll be glued to what's going on in the okie and Mo for the next few. Hope yall have it as good as the last run. Happy shroomin Sooners. ( Because you get your morels sooner than us Huskers lol)


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyone have any pointers for hunting the red river? Got pounded with rain should be soon.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

tommyjosh said:


> Anyone have any pointers for hunting the red river? Got pounded with rain should be soon.


i use to swim in that Red River just outside of Antlers Oklahoma, when i was 11 years old... bout 1975


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Me very LIKEY the recent model guidance for the next 10 days, with a notably wet and active period to come. Ensemble mean forecast of accumulated rainfall show values in excess of 2 inches over most of the state ! We only need half of that to get things going.
Other good news is that, when comparing the up-to-date 32F degree day data between this and past years, it is clear that we are a good 7-10 days ahead of schedule - combining this with warmer-than-average temps forecast for the next 10+ days should result in a rather early season in our neck of the woods- aka start filling bags by March 25th instead of April 2-5th or so. Come on rain !!!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I drove down to southern ok and spent all day Saturday looking. I looked in one spot were I have found before and four new spots.. I didn't find any.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

I found about 20 yesterday in my early spot. Went to the "other" spots and nothing there yet, may apples just poking. Will be going out hard this weekend.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Very good Reporting 
Thank You @pacertom


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

These are the current ensemble mean accum precip GEFS forecasts until ~ March 26th. Simply R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S; I only tend to see those kinds of purple-blueish contours showing up [6-7+inches] when hurricanes make landfall...holy smokes ... Haven't had time to check my spots just yet...Will try to do so this week-end or earlier [before a canoe might actually be on the order to reach those lol].


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

May Apples already flowering here in Tyler Texas area. 10lbs of morels found today. Found several chunky ones. They were everywhere. Should be soon for you guys. Im not going to post the pic here, already did it in the Texas forum. Good luck neighbors!!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> These are the current ensemble mean accum precip GEFS forecasts until ~ March 26th. Simply R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S; I only tend to see those kinds of purple-blueish contours showing up [6-7+inches] when hurricanes make landfall...holy smokes ... Haven't had time to check my spots just yet...Will try to do so this week-end or earlier [before a canoe might actually be on the order to reach those lol].
> 
> View attachment 25400


Glad it's away from us here in NE Ohio. We had that crap last year, and it was NOT good for morels. It wasn't a total disaster, but nowhere near as good as some other years.


----------



## rodneyp64 (Mar 16, 2013)

Found today just south of Ok city


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found about three dozens today under 45 min in my very early spots and left most to grow without forgetting to bring home a small sample for brunch  Will try to head down south tomorrow. From what the weather is offering over the next 10 days, I dont see why they shouldn't emerge in mass quantities; especially cedars. Get the bags ready !


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

those on elm iwon?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> those on elm iwon?


yes sir !


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

Is it to early for Cleveland county?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

madam_morel said:


> Is it to early for Cleveland county?


OKC area.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went further south [Murray County] to check an early spot there and found about a dozen [most ~1 inch in size]; took about half home for breakfast tomorrow and made a Vietnamese Pho with this bundle of fresh wood ears.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

How many days you going to let those others grow iwon? Always wanted to leave a small patch to grow just to see the difference in growth rates between them. Hard to do with all the pickers anymore. Could have done so 20 years ago but never crossed my mind. Done individuals but never a patch.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Found 13-14 in Oklahoma county today at my earliest of early spots. Brought home 4 to put in my scrambled eggs in the morning and left the rest to grow up. I logged 4.4 miles looking for more in some other places, it was just exercise, lol.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> How many days you going to let those others grow iwon? Always wanted to leave a small patch to grow just to see the difference in growth rates between them. Hard to do with all the pickers anymore. Could have done so 20 years ago but never crossed my mind. Done individuals but never a patch.


It all depends on soil temperature/moisture. I would check after Thursday given the extra rain and warmer temperatures to come. After that we will go on a cool down and growth will slow down somewhat. I just hope the season will end before the entire country might go on mandatory full lock-down ... some countries in lock-down allow solitary escapades in the woods/parks while others don't. Morel foraging certainly helps me keep my mind sane/leveled in these extraordinary times so I hope they won't take that away from us while it lasts !


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> It all depends on soil temperature/moisture. I would check after Thursday given the extra rain and warmer temperatures to come. After that we will go on a cool down and growth will slow down somewhat. I just hope the season will end before the entire country might go on mandatory full lock-down ... some countries in lock-down allow solitary escapades in the woods/parks while others don't. Morel foraging certainly helps me keep my mind sane/leveled in these extraordinary times so I hope they won't take that away from us while it lasts !


I am not sure, but I’m pretty sure it will take nothing short of Marshal Law to keep me out of the woods during morel season! I think government has already overstepped its bounds anyway.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

rango said:


> I am not sure, but I’m pretty sure it will take nothing short of Marshal Law to keep me out of the woods during morel season! I think government has already overstepped its bounds anyway.


I think it’s still ok to go to the grocery store ......... To me the woods is the grocery store..... that my story if anyone ask....


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

If they are worried about me walking in a 3,000 acre wildlife area where I won't see or hear anyone all day then we can all kiss it goodbye cause it must be zombie time. Seriously if we can just get it tested like S.Korea most of the country will be OK. Now if I lived in a dense Metro. area like NY it might be different. I just want to remind everyone that China started this and covered it up or most of the world would not be where it is now. For almost a month they denied it had human to human spread. Now Chinese internet sites are denying it started there, and other spin.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went of for about an hour today in the drizzle to one of my early spots and VOILA; First nice little mess of the year of ~ 50 morels [+ an arrow]! Found about 2 dozen more that were too tiny to pick.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

The way the meet rack was at our store they Damb sure will have to hold me down to keep me indoors and any animal out there will b up for eating maby that why everybody buying guns I knew it wasn’t to shoot the virus. Haha try an starve me out I’m not a happy person when my stomach ruching my back


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice iwon Damb rite


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Still pretty tight gills on those beauties.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't normally pick these small ones but I was on public land, Tulsa Co


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a few more today after a quick 45 min foray. Left many behind that were still too small to pick.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice guys!!! Finally found a few yesterday in my neck of the woods. Eastern oklahoma county


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a few more today...along with 13 stumps ...  !


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Another little mess. That’s no good iwon!!!!


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

25 smalls in Oklahoma County


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> Found a few more today...along with 13 stumps ...  !
> View attachment 25682


Somebody else knows about that spot.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

rango said:


> Somebody else knows about that spot.


Yes and this sucks because it is my earliest spot and I use it to make time-lapse and growth studies based on Mesonet data. I went there last Saturday and they were all too small to pick so I left them behind like I do every year. When I returned yesterday to pick them, they were all gone...Oh well, next year I'll know what to do and will pick them no matter their sizes. It doesn't really matter as I usually pick way more than I can handle despite giving away more than 70% of my yearly bounty. The fun is in the hunt and this year will be epic [this unless we will forced into mandatory quarantine/shelter in place without options for outdoor activities - I don't see that happening in rural America, though - but we never know] !


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

iwonagain said:


> Yes and this sucks because it is my earliest spot and I use it to make time-lapse and growth studies based on Mesonet data. I went there last Saturday and they were all too small to pick so I left them behind like I do every year. When I returned yesterday to pick them, they were all gone...Oh well, next year I'll know what to do and will pick them no matter their sizes. It doesn't really matter as I usually pick way more than I can handle despite giving away more than 70% of my yearly bounty. The fun is in the hunt and this year will be epic [this unless we will forced into mandatory quarantine/shelter in place without options for outdoor activities - I don't see that happening in rural America, though - but we never know] !


The Illinois DNR has closed all State Sites, Fish and Wildlife Areas, Parks, and Recreation Areas. Alot of turkey and mushroom hunters are screwed. I think (hope) Oklahoma has more common sense!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Found a few more today...along with 13 stumps ...  !
> View attachment 25682


a Beautiful Bunch


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

and to Anyone and Everyone ..

You Should Already Know Better ..

** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **

Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

goshawk75 said:


> The Illinois DNR has closed all State Sites, Fish and Wildlife Areas, Parks, and Recreation Areas. Alot of turkey and mushroom hunters are screwed. I think (hope) Oklahoma has more common sense!


What the heck do they think to accomplish by that. I have never hunted with more than 3 people at one time in my life. Maybe they should have closed the casinos and bars a little sooner and left the hunters alone.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Yes and this sucks because it is my earliest spot and I use it to make time-lapse and growth studies based on Mesonet data. I went there last Saturday and they were all too small to pick so I left them behind like I do every year. When I returned yesterday to pick them, they were all gone...Oh well, next year I'll know what to do and will pick them no matter their sizes. It doesn't really matter as I usually pick way more than I can handle despite giving away more than 70% of my yearly bounty. The fun is in the hunt and this year will be epic [this unless we will forced into mandatory quarantine/shelter in place without options for outdoor activities - I don't see that happening in rural America, though - but we never know] !


 I feel your pain. I gave up leaving much anywhere close to civilization a few years ago. And my other spots are such a long drive I can not always make it back. I sometimes just leave the tiny ones assuming they will mature, release spores, and rot. You are right the fun is in the finding. Seems like they are getting big fast down your way.


----------



## Bryce (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi,

I'm new to Morel hunting (as if you all needed one more person out there looking!). I went to Lake T-bird and was told by the park office that harvesting anything within the State Park is prohibited. What types of land are people generally looking in? There's a small wilderness area in northeast Norman that also has a sign that says "no collecting" of any kind. 

Am I pretty much relegated to WMAs?


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

kb said:


> I feel your pain. I gave up leaving much anywhere close to civilization a few years ago. And my other spots are such a long drive I can not always make it back. I sometimes just leave the tiny ones assuming they will mature, release spores, and rot. You are right the fun is in the finding. Seems like they are getting big fast down your way.


Yes it’s adults Easter egg hunt ain’t nobody taking the only time year for me to be a kid away from me I’ll hunt well I better shut up before the guys in the black suits come beating on my place of residency but yea that’s my fun once a year and I love eating them even more


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a nice little mess of ~60 morels this afternoon ! There getting there ...


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Bryce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Morel hunting (as if you all needed one more person out there looking!). I went to Lake T-bird and was told by the park office that harvesting anything within the State Park is prohibited. What types of land are people generally looking in? There's a small wilderness area in northeast Norman that also has a sign that says "no collecting" of any kind.
> 
> Am I pretty much relegated to WMAs?


Don't ask just pick is my motto, unless it is a Nat. Wildlife area. I know Thunderbird had people picking everywhere on it last year. I know people from Mo. and Minn. that went down and hunted the Lakes cedars and had no problem. Is it posted on signs? Iwonagain you hunt all around there, what say you? And Bryce buddy welcome to the club. We are not greedy just hungry. Guys like Iwon gives most of theirs away, me and the hunters I know will say its good karma to help the needy newbies and feed the ones that got skunked. I met the saddest guy sitting on his truck gate when I came out of a Iowa timber last year, he had two and it was for his dad's birthday meal, his usual spots had not provided. I had had a good morning, so when I popped my trunk and he saw my box full he wanted to buy some, I just gave him a big mess for dad, he gave me a beer. We sat and talked for a bit, turned out his dad was the same age as mine, had been stationed in France like mine after the war also. We both went home feeling better. Karma. I hope you get hooked for life like I got when I was about 8, best addiction you could ever have.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> Don't ask just pick is my motto, unless it is a Nat. Wildlife area. I know Thunderbird had people picking everywhere on it last year. I know people from Mo. and Minn. that went down and hunted the Lakes cedars and had no problem. Is it posted on signs? Iwonagain you hunt all around there, what say you? And Bryce buddy welcome to the club. We are not greedy just hungry. Guys like Iwon gives most of theirs away, me and the hunters I know will say its good karma to help the needy newbies and feed the ones that got skunked. I met the saddest guy sitting on his truck gate when I came out of a Iowa timber last year, he had two and it was for his dad's birthday meal, his usual spots had not provided. I had had a good morning, so when I popped my trunk and he saw my box full he wanted to buy some, I just gave him a big mess for dad, he gave me a beer. We sat and talked for a bit, turned out his dad was the same age as mine, had been stationed in France like mine after the war also. We both went home feeling better. Karma. I hope you get hooked for life like I got when I was about 8, best addiction you could ever have.


Not only T-bird is *full* of ticks but rangers can be aggressive patrolling during this time of year because of illegal turkey hunting around the lake. Collecting anything is strictly prohibited indeed; despite that, I know many who go there every year and take the risk. I mainly hunt in small patches of woods on private, state and federal land I have access to. Side-of-the country road [very low traffic] areas near fences/ditches also work on good years [spotting the Ray Charles from the window driving at 5 miles per hour lol]. If I find a jackpot out of reach behind a fence in the middle of nowhere I don't hesitate to grab them remotely with a long stick lol. Creativity always pays off . Kb: the story you just told happened to me last year with a mom and her granny: they were first scared when they saw me emerging from the woods and backed off. After chatting to them for a bit, I gave them my whole bounty for that morning and they were very happy indeed


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Found a nice little mess of ~60 morels this afternoon ! There getting there ...
> View attachment 25764


Wow Beautiful find 
Thank You for Reporting in to Us
@iwonagain


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

kb said:


> What the heck do they think to accomplish by that. I have never hunted with more than 3 people at one time in my life. Maybe they should have closed the casinos and bars a little sooner and left the hunters alone.


Not to mention they kept the polling places open Tue. for the primary. The polling places are manned 90% by seniors. Where is the bigger risk? In a little church or school reception room or 2 thousand acres of timber?


----------



## BANKGIRLAMY (Mar 13, 2020)

Trekked several hours last week and especially Thursday afternoon, but nothing. I may be too late again this year. It was drizzling for most of my annual week off/shroom hunt which is always o’ so fun.
I wouldn’t be surprised if there aren’t just a couple more days of shrooms if we got some solid sun this weekend, but sighs, I must return to work Monday so goodbye 2020 season. It’s been 12 yrs here in Oklahoma and still no spots for this gal to call her own.
Kansas may just be calling me home!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

BANKGIRLAMY said:


> Trekked several hours last week and especially Thursday afternoon, but nothing. I may be too late again this year. It was drizzling for most of my annual week off/shroom hunt which is always o’ so fun.
> I wouldn’t be surprised if there aren’t just a couple more days of shrooms if we got some solid sun this weekend, but sighs, I must return to work Monday so goodbye 2020 season. It’s been 12 yrs here in Oklahoma and still no spots for this gal to call her own.
> Kansas may just be calling me home!


you never said what county you are hunting in? There is still alot more time then a few more days left in the season dont give up and stay at it. There is still plenty of morels to find out there.


----------



## rodneyp64 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just south of OKC again. The rain needs to stop now


----------



## rodneyp64 (Mar 16, 2013)

rodneyp64 said:


> Just south of OKC again. The rain needs to stop now


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

and just like that, found ~ 60 more today; OKC area.


----------



## Bryce (Mar 20, 2020)

Wow! I went to Lexington WMA and didnt see anything. Still trying to figure out what to look for lol


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

rodneyp64 said:


> View attachment 25822
> View attachment 25822


Seems like with all the rain they would be thick as ticks RP. Still a little early you think. I sure would like to think that all that rain is going to get a bunch up. I have all next week to maybe take a trip. You spend the night down there?


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

My oldest son came down to do some fishing today. Fish were not biting. So, we picked these 30 in Oklahoma county for him to take back home.


----------



## rodneyp64 (Mar 16, 2013)

kb said:


> Seems like with all the rain they would be thick as ticks RP. Still a little early you think. I sure would like to think that all that rain is going to get a bunch up. I have all next week to maybe take a trip. You spend the night down there?


----------



## rodneyp64 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rain is blowing them up really fast. Picked Fridayin Ok then worked yesterday and back in Ok this morning


----------



## rodneyp64 (Mar 16, 2013)

Getting big quick kb


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

rodneyp64 said:


> Getting big quick kb


So I see. You still south of OKC?


----------



## rodneyp64 (Mar 16, 2013)

Biggest finds still OKC and south. But decent sized finds 40 miles south of Ks border


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

BANKGIRLAMY said:


> View attachment 25798
> Trekked several hours last week and especially Thursday afternoon, but nothing. I may be too late again this year. It was drizzling for most of my annual week off/shroom hunt which is always o’ so fun.
> I wouldn’t be surprised if there aren’t just a couple more days of shrooms if we got some solid sun this weekend, but sighs, I must return to work Monday so goodbye 2020 season. It’s been 12 yrs here in Oklahoma and still no spots for this gal to call her own.
> Kansas may just be calling me home!
> ...


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Amy, it hasn’t even started yet!! Keep looking!!


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

67 today in Oklahoma County with my brother Terry. Starting to find a few here and there in spots other that my very early spots. A few with good size. Too much standing water that will have a negative effect I’m afraid. Morels like soil moisture, not prolonged standing water.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice find Rango


----------



## rodneyp64 (Mar 16, 2013)

Picked these yesterday in central Oklahoma


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a few more today. Most of my regular spots are still not ready. Hopefully this warm up will get them going. These 3-day stretch of 80+F weather is not a good omen for the reminder of the season-especially given that I don't see any decent rainfall in Central OK for the next 14 days. Thou shall see !


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice variety there RP. You are killing me. I had a dream last night I had walked into a forest full of stumps. Everywhere I looked nothing but stumps. Jeez what a nightmare. Had many dreams of woods full of shrooms, first time ever someone had already got them before me.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Found my first under cedars today. All on west side clearing. So getting a lot of afternoon direct sun light


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Bryce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Morel hunting (as if you all needed one more person out there looking!). I went to Lake T-bird and was told by the park office that harvesting anything within the State Park is prohibited. What types of land are people generally looking in? There's a small wilderness area in northeast Norman that also has a sign that says "no collecting" of any kind.
> 
> Am I pretty much relegated to WMAs?


You will need to check with your state's DNR, in Indiana, places designated a Nature Preserve are off limits, as well as some other properties they designate "no collecting".


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found, yet again, another 50+morel batch  - total for the season nearing 400 morels (and hopefully many more to come!).


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

Nice Job iwon! You're clipping right along per usual. I'm going to check my private land in Lincoln County this afternoon and will report back. I'm afraid tomorrow's weather will be a doozy for anything that's up out of the litter already.

Rango, nice job on your OKC finds! I've only found some very small ones so far. You and your brother didn't happen to run into a tall guy doing some shed hunting yesterday did you?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went this morning to one of my faithful spots and, sure enough, hit the mother lode; 130+ morels; some quite large. Total for the season ~ 500 morels


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Went this morning to one of my faithful spots and, sure enough, hit the mother lode; 130+ morels; some quite large. Total for the season ~ 500 morels
> View attachment 26020


the Best we seen so Far for;
*picture
*Quality
*Colors
*Number found
*Helpful Reporting
*Loving the Hunt
Awesome and Beautiful 
*You should put this picture on a T-shirt*
@iwonagain
Thank You


----------



## KProud (Mar 23, 2020)

iwonagain said:


> Found, yet again, another 50+morel batch  - total for the season nearing 400 morels (and hopefully many more to come!).
> View attachment 25986


Wow nice haul! I need some pro tips I’m not having much luck! Did find a tick though lol


----------



## KProud (Mar 23, 2020)

iwonagain said:


> Went this morning to one of my faithful spots and, sure enough, hit the mother lode; 130+ morels; some quite large. Total for the season ~ 500 morels
> View attachment 26020


So great!!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

some of th


iwonagain said:


> Went this morning to one of my faithful spots and, sure enough, hit the mother lode; 130+ morels; some quite large. Total for the season ~ 500 morels
> View attachment 26020


Wow nice tight gills on a lot of them Iwon. Any of those on cedar yet? That one near the back right looks like a 2 headed one. Was he under a stick?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> some of th
> 
> Wow nice tight gills on a lot of them Iwon. Any of those on cedar yet? That one near the back right looks like a 2 headed one. Was he under a stick?


Almost double headed; something was hindering its growth; probably a stick - Got a good few under cedars yes ! Will try to head back tomorrow to another spot in the morning to beat the heat - lots of ticks out there so be careful !


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

KProud said:


> Wow nice haul! I need some pro tips I’m not having much luck! Did find a tick though lol


I found about 5 dozen ticks - but am using Rynoskin-type spandex undergarment, which works great against those little (blood) suckers ! Look under American elms [especially deceasing ones], red cedars and cottonwoods [dying cottonwoods are notorious for producing large yellows]; preferably in washes where rainwater runs but does not stagnate. Happy foraging !


----------



## dean martin (Apr 3, 2017)

BANKGIRLAMY said:


> View attachment 25798
> Trekked several hours last week and especially Thursday afternoon, but nothing. I may be too late again this year. It was drizzling for most of my annual week off/shroom hunt which is always o’ so fun.
> I wouldn’t be surprised if there aren’t just a couple more days of shrooms if we got some solid sun this weekend, but sighs, I must return to work Monday so goodbye 2020 season. It’s been 12 yrs here in Oklahoma and still no spots for this gal to call her own.
> Kansas may just be calling me home!
> ...


Season’s just getting started unless maybe you’re far South Oklahoma.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wade said:


> the Best we seen so Far for;
> *picture
> *Quality
> *Colors
> ...


Yes seen you on fb iwon helping folks there as well or someone is stealing your picks GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

I went out to my private spot in Lincoln County where I had such success last year, but only found about 20 morels. It is still way early on that property. Not even a single baby sprouted in the two main patches I picked about 400 in last season. 

The only ones I found were on a south facing slope that receives all of the midday sun. Only a few were even out of the litter, most of the ones found were in nearly bare dirt or cedar litter, so I'm hoping there are a bunch under the leaves that will be sheltered from this awful heat today. Good luck everyone!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> Found, yet again, another 50+morel batch  - total for the season nearing 400 morels (and hopefully many more to come!).
> View attachment 25986


Iwon,
Those look very fresh. Great size too. Looks like you may be up for a repeat of last year.
I hope what you're seeing comes our way again.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bar is being set pretty high again by you guys


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found 100 morels today ! - most fresh with some occasional monsters. Found 2 other hunters in one of my spots - which explained the stumps


----------



## BANKGIRLAMY (Mar 13, 2020)

dean martin said:


> Season’s just getting started unless maybe you’re far South Oklahoma.


Eastern OK. I’m back to my essential job function this week however so my shrooming is going to be seriously shortened.


----------



## BANKGIRLAMY (Mar 13, 2020)

yocham85 said:


> you never said what county you are hunting in? There is still alot more time then a few more days left in the season dont give up and stay at it. There is still plenty of morels to find out there.


Muskogee County. I was in Ft Gibson most of last week. I know I need to move farther East, but I can’t just go walking out on privately owned land. That has ended badly in the past lol


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Okie21 said:


> Nice Job iwon! You're clipping right along per usual. I'm going to check my private land in Lincoln County this afternoon and will report back. I'm afraid tomorrow's weather will be a doozy for anything that's up out of the litter already.
> 
> Rango, nice job on your OKC finds! I've only found some very small ones so far. You and your brother didn't happen to run into a tall guy doing some shed hunting yesterday did you?


Yes. Are you that shed hunter?


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

72 more in Oklahoma County today with my brother. Along with over a pound and a half of fresh spring oysters.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Found 100 morels today ! - most fresh with some occasional monsters. Found 2 other hunters in one of my spots - which explained the stumps
> View attachment 26094


Good Times


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rango said:


> 72 more in Oklahoma County today with my brother. Along with over a pound and a half of fresh spring oysters.
> 
> View attachment 26106


Hello rango..ooooh Has some spots


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

rango said:


> Yes. Are you that shed hunter?


Yessir! We must think alike, cause I saw y’alls vehicles again today at a different spot, haha. I’m glad you and your brother did well today too! 

I had to do a lot of walking/plowing but I ended up 4.2 lbs this afternoon. Man was it hot outside!!! I hope we get more rain to trigger some new flushes cause half of what I picked today was starting to rust/streak, and I’m afraid that most of what’s up right now will go bad by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Okie21 said:


> Yessir! We must think alike, cause I saw y’alls vehicles again today at a different spot, haha. I’m glad you and your brother did well today too!
> 
> I had to do a lot of walking/plowing but I ended up 4.2 lbs this afternoon. Man was it hot outside!!! I hope we get more rain to trigger some new flushes cause half of what I picked today was starting to rust/streak, and I’m afraid that most of what’s up right now will go bad by the end of the day tomorrow.


 Congratulations! Did you find any more sheds? 1 small fresh one and 1 from the previous season today. I typically do not go shed hunting except on my hunting lease. But I usually find a few while morel hunting. I have found a few nice deadheads too.
I agree we need rain, and it looks like we will get some tomorrow. We also need cooler weather quick or this morel season will be done I fear. Soil temps over 65 degrees, not good.
I’m curious how you recognized my post? Tailgate color in my pics give me away, lol?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

rango said:


> 72 more in Oklahoma County today with my brother. Along with over a pound and a half of fresh spring oysters.
> 
> View attachment 26106


Nice job Randy G!


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

rango said:


> Congratulations! Did you find any more sheds? 1 small fresh one and 1 from the previous season today. I typically do not go shed hunting except on my hunting lease. But I usually find a few while morel hunting. I have found a few nice deadheads too.
> I agree we need rain, and it looks like we will get some tomorrow. We also need cooler weather quick or this morel season will be done I fear. Soil temps over 65 degrees, not good.
> I’m curious how you recognized my post? Tailgate color in my pics give me away, lol?


Haha, no it wasn't the tailgate. You've mentioned hunting with your brother in several of your posts, and yall were always in the greater OKC area. So when I ran into two guys that looked like they might be related and seemed like they knew what they were doing, I just had a feeling that might have been you two. Even a broken clock is right twice a day I guess! When I noticed the little white mesh bag from some of yall's pictures was the same kind one of yall was holding, I figured I'd ask.

I didn't find any more sheds that day, but I found a couple of last year's drops yesterday, including this pretty cool one with a split g2 and some kickers. Here's a few of the only morels that were big enough to pick in my mixed cedar spot, likely on account of the midday sun. I'm crossing my fingers that these soil temps don't kill everything, and that there will be more rain and morels to come! At this rate, we may run into each other somewhere else soon, haha. Take care and good luck sir!


----------



## david oakes (Apr 9, 2018)

br5 said:


> Iwon,
> Those look very fresh. Great size too. Looks like you may be up for a repeat of last year.
> I hope what you're seeing comes our way again.


NICE HAUL. Cant wait to see NATE'S. Love watching you guys tear it up before Ohio season.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Epic pictures, I'm so envious of the terrain you hunt in, no under story of hawthorns or anything. Keep it coming.


Okie21 said:


> Haha, no it wasn't the tailgate. You've mentioned hunting with your brother in several of your posts, and yall were always in the greater OKC area. So when I ran into two guys that looked like they might be related and seemed like they knew what they were doing, I just had a feeling that might have been you two. Even a broken clock is right twice a day I guess! When I noticed the little white mesh bag from some of yall's pictures was the same kind one of yall was holding, I figured I'd ask.
> 
> I didn't find any more sheds that day, but I found a couple of last year's drops yesterday, including this pretty cool one with a split g2 and some kickers. Here's a few of the only morels that were big enough to pick in my mixed cedar spot, likely on account of the midday sun. I'm crossing my fingers that these soil temps don't kill everything, and that there will be more rain and morels to come! At this rate, we may run into each other somewhere else soon, haha. Take care and good luck sir!


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

br5 said:


> Epic pictures, I'm so envious of the terrain you hunt in, no under story of hawthorns or anything. Keep it coming.


Thanks sir! If you followed me through the crap I went through yesterday you might be wishing for some hawthorns, JK. There's plenty of huge tangles of greenbriar and dewberry brambles to rip you up, virginia creeper vines to trip on, sumac trees to slap you in the face, and tons of low lying dead cedar branches to go headfirst through, while getting litter down your shirt and in your butt crack. It ain't all elms and soft grass, haha. But I did find some yesterday in a beautiful sloping meadow full of elms and soft grass yesterday. For the first time ever, haha.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Okie21 said:


> Haha, no it wasn't the tailgate. You've mentioned hunting with your brother in several of your posts, and yall were always in the greater OKC area. So when I ran into two guys that looked like they might be related and seemed like they knew what they were doing, I just had a feeling that might have been you two. Even a broken clock is right twice a day I guess! When I noticed the little white mesh bag from some of yall's pictures was the same kind one of yall was holding, I figured I'd ask.
> 
> I didn't find any more sheds that day, but I found a couple of last year's drops yesterday, including this pretty cool one with a split g2 and some kickers. Here's a few of the only morels that were big enough to pick in my mixed cedar spot, likely on account of the midday sun. I'm crossing my fingers that these soil temps don't kill everything, and that there will be more rain and morels to come! At this rate, we may run into each other somewhere else soon, haha. Take care and good luck sir!


That 1st picture is amazing.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went to a faithful spot and hauled ~150 morels, several quite large + another 60-65 not shown here.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

and here are the remaining ~60 that my buddy took home.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Dude! You got it wired pretty tight! Those all look so prime!


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Okie21 said:


> Thanks sir! If you followed me through the crap I went through yesterday you might be wishing for some hawthorns, JK. There's plenty of huge tangles of greenbriar and dewberry brambles to rip you up, virginia creeper vines to trip on, sumac trees to slap you in the face, and tons of low lying dead cedar branches to go headfirst through, while getting litter down your shirt and in your butt crack. It ain't all elms and soft grass, haha. But I did find some yesterday in a beautiful sloping meadow full of elms and soft grass yesterday. For the first time ever, haha.


I think we followed you yesterday though some of natures obstacle course and spent the afternoon looking at your stumps, lol. I left a bunch of small ones to grow on a sloping meadow full of elms and soft grass on Tuesday and they were stumps yesterday too. It happens, lol. Even Iwonagain is finding stumps this year! Seems to be plenty for all of us that are willing to do the work. If it was easy, the reward would not be as great.
Come on rainfall! Strange year, standing water where I’ve not seen it before, while a few yards away needs the rain. I’m of the opinion that 1/4 to 1/2 inches every three days is perfect.


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

rango said:


> I think we followed you yesterday though some of natures obstacle course and spent the afternoon looking at your stumps, lol. I left a bunch of small ones to grow on a sloping meadow full of elms and soft grass on Tuesday and they were stumps yesterday too. It happens, lol. Even Iwonagain is finding stumps this year! Seems to be plenty for all of us that are willing to do the work. If it was easy, the reward would not be as great.
> Come on rainfall! Strange year, standing water where I’ve not seen it before, while a few yards away needs the rain. I’m of the opinion that 1/4 to 1/2 inches every three days is perfect.


Haha, I wouldn't be surprised if we covered some of the same ground, but I wound up a long way from where I started.I didn't get started til about 2:30-3:00 in that spot. I'm thinking someone else may be to blame on your sloping elm meadow, cause the one I picked on was right at dusk. 

When I found a particular 2-3 acre patch in that area last year and picked about 250, there were every bit that many grown up stumps from a week or more before, right amongst the fresh ones. In any event, that's definitely a great area and I'm hoping we will have fresh new ones to pick next weekend!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

We found 12 lbs yesterday. That makes us to around 1000 shrooms on the season.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Man those Really look Great @iwonagain


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

nate said:


> View attachment 26188


Big ones there. But seeing that giant cat it makes sense. My grandpa used to noodle, but I don't recall him getting anything that size. Was that from a river?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Went to a faithful spot and hauled ~150 morels, several quite large + another 60-65 not shown here.
> View attachment 26156


Iwon, you ever do much good on cottonwood? I never recall you mentioning them much. Those are nice ones. even the large ones have pretty tight gills yet it seems.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Cedar magic struck again ! Found 180 morels today; most very fresh. (+ another 2 dozens not shown here that were past and quite large)  - total for the season between 950-1000 morels !!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> Iwon, you ever do much good on cottonwood? I never recall you mentioning them much. Those are nice ones. even the large ones have pretty tight gills yet it seems.


I am not a big fan of them; except when a whole grove has been damaged by weather; in 2013-4, I went by an area like that which was decimated by a F2 tornado and there were large yellows everywhere. My favorite to pick and eat are cedar morels - they grow in mini clusters; are easy to see and there are no ticks nor briars under thick cedar groves. These were mostly found on private land I have access to - and I am sure there are more!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

rango said:


> I think we followed you yesterday though some of natures obstacle course and spent the afternoon looking at your stumps, lol. I left a bunch of small ones to grow on a sloping meadow full of elms and soft grass on Tuesday and they were stumps yesterday too. It happens, lol. Even Iwonagain is finding stumps this year! Seems to be plenty for all of us that are willing to do the work. If it was easy, the reward would not be as great.
> Come on rainfall! Strange year, standing water where I’ve not seen it before, while a few yards away needs the rain. I’m of the opinion that 1/4 to 1/2 inches every three days is perfect.


I would agree on the rain Rango. To much at once can be bad but none at all is worse. Once they are up, just a little once a week is plenty. They last longer as long as the temps stay mild. I really like the cloudy days of 60's once the season gets going. How are the ticks this year. Hungry as normal?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Cedar magic struck again ! Found 180 morels today; most very fresh. (+ another 2 dozens not shown here that were past and quite large)  - total for the season between 950-1000 morels !!
> View attachment 26246


Cedars just getting going? A few of those were small.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> I am not a big fan of them; except when a whole grove has been damaged by weather; in 2013-4, I went by an area like that which was decimated by a F2 tornado and there were large yellows everywhere. My favorite to pick and eat are cedar morels - they grow in mini clusters; are easy to see and there are no ticks nor briars under thick cedar groves. These were mostly found on private land I have access to - and I am sure there are more!


I would agree with the cedar morels being the best. Even my wife noted the lack of bugs in them and she said they even smell better. I wish I knew the secret to why they grow so well on cedar in some places and not others. Must have to do with the soil in some way. There are cedar thickets up here in N. Mo. but I have never seen them flush like in parts of Ok. and Kan. I was thinking limestone had a part but I am not sure how much of that there is where you are doing so well. I just know it takes a lot of rain.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

The size of most of them you guys find is impressive. I won, at a 1000 of them that size you should be approaching 40 lbs. 


iwonagain said:


> Cedar magic struck again ! Found 180 morels today; most very fresh. (+ another 2 dozens not shown here that were past and quite large)  - total for the season between 950-1000 morels !!
> View attachment 26246


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

nate said:


> View attachment 26188


Wow..you did it Man !


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found another 130 morels; some still quite fresh (all under cedars) - total for the season near 1050-1100 morels . Total distance walked/crawled in the woods over the last 6 days: ~40 miles.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Are you hunters in Oklahoma referring to the Eastern Red Cedar or another species if you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> Are you hunters in Oklahoma referring to the Eastern Red Cedar or another species if you don’t mind me asking.


yep, those are the ones. Actually a type of juniper I think. I rarely find anything on them in MO., for some reason its different as you go west. You get entire forests of them in some places.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Found another 130 morels; some still quite fresh (all under cedars) - total for the season near 1050-1100 morels . Total distance walked/crawled in the woods over the last 6 days: ~40 miles.
> View attachment 26352


Funny how the miles add up. As long as the morels are out there somewhere and you know it, it does not seem so long. Hot dry days with no morels or few to hope for and a couple of miles seems like ten.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Amazing finds all!! Sure you folks are reporting from Okie and not heaven?  I know that's how finds gotta be in heaven. I die and go to heaven just lookin' at ch'yall's finds!  

I will make it down there one year . . . thinking when my girl graduates. My WHOLE life my Dad has talked about Oklahoma and the time he spent doing some training down there in the early 60s. A hardcore (and the best) outdoorsman I know, he says he has never seen so many bugs as he did down there . . . said it was a miserable and relentless assault each and every day. Said it was summer time. Is it like that in the spring, too?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Couldn't resist to go into the woods in the pouring rain for about 45 min-1h [until my clothes were soaked] and found these ~35 beauties - total for the season reaching 1100 morels. No shrooms shall be left behind !


----------



## Morelman0823 (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone in kay county willing to show me some spots? Or give me some coordinates to look? Had one person show me one spot and then got super shitty about it. Trying to get my kids off the screens and into nature! Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Found a nice haul this weekend in Oklahoma county and a nice set of sheds. First ever full set I’ve found


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Cedar madness struck again; found a nice patch of large meaty yellows and had to leave early because the bag was getting full and heavy: 160 morels total. Will return there tomorrow for sure; total for the season nearing 1250-1300 morels !


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Is this one just coming up? Is that why it’s folded in half?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 26534
> Is this one just coming up? Is that why it’s folded in half?


It most likely had something keeping it from growing correctly. A twig, small root. It has been up a few days based on the size and large pores. Hot and wet as it has been there recently it does not take long to get big. Brother once found a morel that weighed 1.25 lbs. It had been growing under a big piece of bark for who knows how long and was all folded up. Never got tall, but twice as big as a large hedge ball.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Cedar madness struck again; found a nice patch of large meaty yellows and had to leave early because the bag was getting full and heavy: 160 morels total. Will return there tomorrow for sure; total for the season nearing 1250-1300 morels !
> View attachment 26526


Iwon I guess I am going to need to bug your vehicle with a tracker. Amazing. You know better than to go without multiple bags. I am amazed some of them are still so small and so tight gilled.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> Iwon I guess I am going to need to bug your vehicle with a tracker. Amazing. You know better than to go without multiple bags. I am amazed some of them are still so small and so tight gilled.


The # of bags was not the issue but the weight  - morels at the bottom of the bag are crushed and lack proper air circulation; leading to fast spoilage - hence my decision to leave. In fact, I had to throw away about 2 dozens which did not make it or did not meet my standards [I only keep the extra fresh, tight ones; yes I am picky ].


----------



## MA orton (Apr 1, 2020)

What kind of trees are you guys looking for? I have mainly been looking for sycamore trees but I havent had any luck.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Decided to return to that cedar spot but examine a different area and sure enough they were everywhere. Found 200+ morels in just under 1h30; Total for the season: 1500 morels !


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Wow, nice haul.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Last hurrah of the season; went and hit all my late cedar spots to find 170 more beauties - total for the season nearing 1700 morels!


----------



## dean martin (Apr 3, 2017)

Last hurrah on April 2??


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Decided to return to that cedar spot but examine a different area and sure enough they were everywhere. Found 200+ morels in just under 1h30; Total for the season: 1500 morels !
> View attachment 26590


SON OF A.......MY GOODNESS..CAN WE BARELY BELIEVE IT..
Well its time for us here in South Central Indiana @iwonagain So we are about to find out if we can Even come close or match you.. Here they come for us now so be watching


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

dean martin said:


> Last hurrah on April 2??


Yes; in Central OK. All my very late faithful spots have produced. Everywhere else I looked (deciduous forest with few cedars), all morels were past. I came across about 20 large ones under one elm tree that were completely rotten-knowing that I walked by the area last week really hurt my feelings lol. The fresh specimens under cedars should last until Monday - time after when the season will be essentially over in our neck of the woods [because temps will soar again into the 80s]. Recall that this season started almost 2 weeks early [some even found morels in late February!]; which was consistent with the 32F degree day metric (soil heat memory) to be 10 days ahead of schedule. So if you want to fill bags it is now or never - find cedar patches and look .


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

I finally found 15-20 and total for season 40-50 never did get to eat all I wanted welp maby next year ima throw my luck at it 1 more time tomorrow an see what mite be in store for me. Nice finds iwonagain as always u won again


----------



## MOOSHR00M (Apr 3, 2020)

Went into the season a little late and found my first two Morels. Yay.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Yes; in Central OK. All my very late faithful spots have produced. Everywhere else I looked (deciduous forest with few cedars), all morels were past. I came across about 20 large ones under one elm tree that were completely rotten-knowing that I walked by the area last week really hurt my feelings lol. The fresh specimens under cedars should last until Monday - time after when the season will be essentially over in our neck of the woods [because temps will soar again into the 80s]. Recall that this season started almost 2 weeks early [some even found morels in late February!]; which was consistent with the 32F degree day metric (soil heat memory) to be 10 days ahead of schedule. So if you want to fill bags it is now or never - find cedar patches and look .


Hate missing those elms. I have heard of some amazing finds throughout the cedars in Okl. Even in counties that are usually to dry, but not this year. Makes me wish I lived a little closer.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 26534
> Is this one just coming up? Is that why it’s folded in half?


Typically it might have been constrained coming up. It won't unfold as it grows. I have a patch in my from yard and take pictures of them as they grow. Ones caught under tight grass have same appearance. This was last year on May 4th.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

When they pop up out of the green grass like this, it usually indicates the presence of roots from a nearby, likely, large dying tree / or a tree that was cut down and the stump mulched on the previous year. Below is
an example from 3 days ago when I stumbled across a dead elm in the middle of a field and found 2 little morel patches growing 3-4 meters away from the trunk in the green grass - such a beautiful sight !


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Well...*almost* my last hurrah  - went today back to a dark cedar spot I forgot about deep in the woods and came back with 190-200 morels including three double headers ! Total for the season 1900 morels  -


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Well...*almost* my last hurrah  - went today back to a dark cedar spot I forgot about deep in the woods and came back with 190-200 morels including three double headers ! Total for the season 1900 morels  -
> View attachment 27132


I don't want you to quit..but i almost can't take anymore Man....Somebody Help me


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> When they pop up out of the green grass like this, it usually indicates the presence of roots from a nearby, likely, large dying tree / or a tree that was cut down and the stump mulched on the previous year. Below is
> an example from 3 days ago when I stumbled across a dead elm in the middle of a field and found 2 little morel patches growing 3-4 meters away from the trunk in the green grass - such a beautiful sight !
> View attachment 27084
> View attachment 27086


You're exactly right. It was an old apple tree that I started finding them around maybe 7 years ago. I cut it down in 2016 and burnt stump out, found few to nothing after that until last year and I got biggest flush ever. Here's a picture of growth study I did in 2015.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> Well...*almost* my last hurrah  - went today back to a dark cedar spot I forgot about deep in the woods and came back with 190-200 morels including three double headers ! Total for the season 1900 morels  -
> View attachment 27132


I think these are the same mushrooms arranged differently. Lol


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

br5 said:


> I think these are the same mushrooms arranged differently. Lol


I get that a lot because I lay them down on the same yoga mat - try to find double headers in the previous ones . It is practical because I can then easily roll this light-weighted mat and shake it off outside to get rid of all the bugs and dirt.
Below are the ones I dehydrated thus far (not counting those we consumed, those which are in the fridge or still on the drying rack such as all the ones from yesterday). Knowing that morels lose 90% of their weight and 50+% of their volume when dehydrated; you can do the math 
Also, check the Oklahoma Message Board thread from the last season


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's first picture when I first no


iwonagain said:


> I get that a lot because I lay them down on the same yoga mat - try to find double headers in the previous ones . It is practical because I can then easily roll this light-weighted mat and shake it off outside to get rid of all the bugs and dirt.
> Below are the ones I dehydrated thus far (not counting those we consumed, those which are in the fridge or still on the drying rack such as all the ones from yesterday). Knowing that morels lose 90% of their weight and 50+% of their volume when dehydrated; you can do the math
> Also, check the Oklahoma Message Board thread from the last season
> View attachment 27170


I did the math and I'd say you're pushing 60 lbs. That is an epic year. How do you compare it to last year?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's pictures from 2015 of same mushroom. I noticed them on April 20th. First picture is on 23rd, second May 4th. I put Mason jars on two of them which seemed to help, but subsequent ones that came up grew faster and bigger than ones under glass. This year I'm going to try and set up a trail camera to take sequential pictures. Hope our season reflects what you guys saw this year.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

br5 said:


> Here's first picture when I first no
> 
> I did the math and I'd say you're pushing 60 lbs. That is an epic year. How do you compare it to last year?


I never weight them so I couldn't tell. Most gourmet restaurants in Europe and myself highly prefer the smaller, fresher specimens. they tend to have better texture, earthier/nuttier taste and lower levels of toxins - This is why I always emphasize morel quality vs morel quantity and size. Last year, I found more than 5000 morels; which was my best year thus far [average being around 2200-2500 morels]. I, of course, do not count the many dozens I leave in the woods because they are past prime - I almost only pick fresh specimens. Every year, many do not make the trip home, however, and I use them in slurries or simply dump them outside under my 4 cedar trees and my Elm in the backyard to see if I will be able to eventually inoculate these. I counted about 100-120 that I dumped outside this year (this is a photo of one of them I took a few days ago - there are now many more as the season progressed and, today, I mowed over them to disperse the spore further).


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Last update on the dehydrated pile. I added this morning the 200-220 remaining morels that were still on the rack yesterday. Despite the fact that 200 extra morels were added [most mid-size to large since they were from the end of the season], the two photographs are nearly indistinguishable- which highlights how dehydration saves considerable space and weight! I will be looking fwd to donate many of these to friends, family and work colleagues when this covid situation settles down.
Last night we made a cream-white wine reduction model sauce paired with a risotto and butter sauteed asparagus. Take of yourselves everyone and till next year ! 

View attachment 27170
[/QUOTE]


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Last update on the dehydrated pile. I added this morning the 200-220 remaining morels that were still on the rack yesterday. Despite the fact that 200 extra morels were added [most mid-size to large since they were from the end of the season], the two photographs are nearly indistinguishable- which highlights how dehydration saves considerable space and weight! I will be looking fwd to donate many of these to friends, family and work colleagues when this covid situation settles down.
> *Last night we made a cream-white wine reduction model sauce paired with a risotto and butter sauteed asparagus.* Take of yourselves everyone and till next year !
> 
> View attachment 27170


*iwonagain *- 
that cook-up sounds great! Consider posting & sharing some of your Morel Cook-ups on the thread: *Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes.
*
It is accessed through clicking the* Forums tab *on the top banner. Under *Morel Country *it will be the 2nd listing just under *Regional Meet Ups. *Thanks for all your pics, too.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Last update on the dehydrated pile. I added this morning the 200-220 remaining morels that were still on the rack yesterday. Despite the fact that 200 extra morels were added [most mid-size to large since they were from the end of the season], the two photographs are nearly indistinguishable- which highlights how dehydration saves considerable space and weight! I will be looking fwd to donate many of these to friends, family and work colleagues when this covid situation settles down.
> Last night we made a cream-white wine reduction model sauce paired with a risotto and butter sauteed asparagus. Take of yourselves everyone and till next year !
> 
> View attachment 27170



View attachment 27332
[/QUOTE]
How exactly is your method for dehydration? Please, explain it to me like I’m ignorant because I’ve never done it before. Thanks


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

I need some more....Cooked up all I had and quick froze them....now when I want some, pop in the air fryer! I need to find something to hunt North of Tulsa where they are still going strong, I just don't have any areas.... Got my camper ready to go!!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

pacertom said:


> I need some more....Cooked up all I had and quick froze them....now when I want some, pop in the air fryer! I need to find something to hunt North of Tulsa where they are still going strong, I just don't have any areas.... Got my camper ready to go!!
> View attachment 27340
> View attachment 27342
> View attachment 27344


@pacertom

Great idea. I will try my luck when the times comes. How well do they keep? How is taste? I have listed a forum for you to consider adding to for all Morel gathers. Morel Dinner Pics and Recipes.
Thanks ITW


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 27332


How exactly is your method for dehydration? Please, explain it to me like I’m ignorant because I’ve never done it before. Thanks[/QUOTE]
Easy: a shop fan [see below, than you can get on Amazon, Walmart, Target, Lowes etc ...] and a regular oven metal grid; don't apply heat - morels may take longer to dehydrate if the environmental conditions are humid. Just make sure the room is well ventilated because you don't want to breathe in billions of morel spores - this can be an irritant to throat, nose, mouth and eyes [especially if you have asthma].


----------



## david oakes (Apr 9, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> How exactly is your method for dehydration? Please, explain it to me like I’m ignorant because I’ve never done it before. Thanks


Easy: a shop fan [see below, than you can get on Amazon, Walmart, Target, Lowes etc ...] and a regular oven metal grid; don't apply heat - morels may take longer to dehydrate if the environmental conditions are humid. Just make sure the room is well ventilated because you don't want to breathe in billions of morel spores - this can be an irritant to throat, nose, mouth and eyes [especially if you have asthma].
View attachment 27440
[/QUOTE]
Question, what do you use for sacks 
to get that many out the woods wo damaging?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

david oakes said:


> Easy: a shop fan [see below, than you can get on Amazon, Walmart, Target, Lowes etc ...] and a regular oven metal grid; don't apply heat - morels may take longer to dehydrate if the environmental conditions are humid. Just make sure the room is well ventilated because you don't want to breathe in billions of morel spores - this can be an irritant to throat, nose, mouth and eyes [especially if you have asthma].
> View attachment 27440


Question, what do you use for sacks
to get that many out the woods wo damaging?[/QUOTE]
I always take more sacks then I usually need to keep from needing to put to many in one and crushing the ones under. Depending on the size of the bag and the quality of the morel once you get much past 6-8 pounds in a bag you start crushing stuff. Better to have to many bags then run out and need to go back to the car. If you still run out , well then your pickin.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

If you are in an area with as many morels as Iwon, and I hope you get the chance, you never know what you might run into. Say he was hunting all day for 8 hours, because it sounds like many of his hunts are a couple of hours, so take what he finds times four possibly and imagine the number of bags you might need. The biggest problem is carrying it all back to the vehicle. What a blast. Good luck.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

david oakes said:


> Easy: a shop fan [see below, than you can get on Amazon, Walmart, Target, Lowes etc ...] and a regular oven metal grid; don't apply heat - morels may take longer to dehydrate if the environmental conditions are humid. Just make sure the room is well ventilated because you don't want to breathe in billions of morel spores - this can be an irritant to throat, nose, mouth and eyes [especially if you have asthma].
> View attachment 27440


Question, what do you use for sacks
to get that many out the woods wo damaging?[/QUOTE]
I actually use light cloth bags with compartments, which are designed to carry glass bottles [I got these at the liquor store]. Works like a charm and the cloth allows the morels to breathe and compartments prevents them from bouncing on each other. The easiest ones you could use are onion or orange bags [although these are quite small].


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> If you are in an area with as many morels as Iwon, and I hope you get the chance, you never know what you might run into. Say he was hunting all day for 8 hours, because it sounds like many of his hunts are a couple of hours, so take what he finds times four possibly and imagine the number of bags you might need. The biggest problem is carrying it all back to the vehicle. What a blast. Good luck.


I forage between 2-3h a day on average in targeted areas [without taking into account the driving]. I try not to spend more time in the woods in general to avoid longer exposure to tick bites - which are unavoidable whether one uses Permethrin and/or Rynoskin [especially from lone star ticks, which are very aggressive, but luckily not as dangerous as the American dog tick or deer/black-legged tick].


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> I forage between 2-3h a day on average in targeted areas [without taking into account the driving]. I try not to spend more time in the woods in general to avoid longer exposure to tick bites - which are unavoidable whether one uses Permethrin and/or Rynoskin [especially from lone star ticks, which are very aggressive, but luckily not as dangerous as the American dog tick or deer/black-legged tick].


I hear you on the ticks. I have never seen many in all cedar it seems. But in the mixed stuff or regular timber some places are crawling with them. Before permethrin it was a tick-o-rama in some places. Had to buy the concentrate for animals because they had nothing for humans to use. Would dilute it and cover shoes, socks, jeans. This was prior to many of the tick born diseases they have identified now. All you heard of then was Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. Sucks to walk in a spot and see them racing to see who can get to your bare skin the fastest. Good thing about Permeth. is if they crawl through and still get to your skin they usually die before they do much damage. Funny I never saw a Lone Star tick in Mo. until maybe 15 years ago. I don't know how the heck they migrated up to here. I read an interesting book recently that claimed Lyme Disease was the product of a government program to develop a biological weapon that would be carried by ticks during the Cold War Years. Interestingly the spot where Lyme first appeared was right next to a gover. research lab. I have never been a conspiracy/foil hat person but the research included in the book and documentation sure made me wonder. My morel hunting clothes never come in the house in season. I strip in the garage and wash everything separately. I know the permeth. says not to coat to often, but if I am going to a ticky spot I give everything a fresh coat. Sometimes the car has to get a once over, I got in once and had a tick waving at me from the top of my steering wheel. He smelled blood.


----------



## OsageFD (Apr 9, 2020)

Will it be too late to go out Saturday in the Bartlesville area?


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

kb said:


> I hear you on the ticks. I have never seen many in all cedar it seems. But in the mixed stuff or regular timber some places are crawling with them. Before permethrin it was a tick-o-rama in some places. Had to buy the concentrate for animals because they had nothing for humans to use. Would dilute it and cover shoes, socks, jeans. This was prior to many of the tick born diseases they have identified now. All you heard of then was Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. Sucks to walk in a spot and see them racing to see who can get to your bare skin the fastest. Good thing about Permeth. is if they crawl through and still get to your skin they usually die before they do much damage. Funny I never saw a Lone Star tick in Mo. until maybe 15 years ago. I don't know how the heck they migrated up to here. I read an interesting book recently that claimed Lyme Disease was the product of a government program to develop a biological weapon that would be carried by ticks during the Cold War Years. Interestingly the spot where Lyme first appeared was right next to a gover. research lab. I have never been a conspiracy/foil hat person but the research included in the book and documentation sure made me wonder. My morel hunting clothes never come in the house in season. I strip in the garage and wash everything separately. I know the permeth. says not to coat to often, but if I am going to a ticky spot I give everything a fresh coat. Sometimes the car has to get a once over, I got in once and had a tick waving at me from the top of my steering wheel. He smelled blood.


I agree, tick bites are avoidable if permethrin is used right. I have been using it for atleast 12 years in some of the most tick infested thickets one could find and have not had one bite. I have found them dead stuck to my clothes. The key is to use plenty and never wash treated clothes 'till after the season.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

goshawk75 said:


> I agree, tick bites are avoidable if permethrin is used right. I have been using it for atleast 12 years in some of the most tick infested thickets one could find and have not had one bite. I have found them dead stuck to my clothes. The key is to use plenty and never wash treated clothes 'till after the season.


I did this last year on a daily basis on my jeans, socks, long sleeve t-shirt and hiking shoes [my attire is quite simple; no fancy camo hunting gear lol]...but a few of these suckers still managed to make it through. I may have to combine permethrin and Rynoskin next year.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

iwonagain said:


> I did this last year on a daily basis on my jeans, socks, long sleeve t-shirt and hiking shoes [my attire is quite simple; no fancy camo hunting gear lol]...but a few of these suckers still managed to make it through. I may have to combine permethrin and Rynoskin next year.


No more of an evil foe exists. You mention an important point, treat the shoes.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> I did this last year on a daily basis on my jeans, socks, long sleeve t-shirt and hiking shoes [my attire is quite simple; no fancy camo hunting gear lol]...but a few of these suckers still managed to make it through. I may have to combine permethrin and Rynoskin next year.


I too treat my clothing with permethrin. I use Picaridin lotion and/or spray on my legs, waistline, neckline, face and head for those that manage to make it to my skin. It is more effective and more comfortable than deet, smells better too. I also wear briar proof upland game hunting pants, knee high compression socks under my knee high rubber boots, long sleeved shirt, and a bucket hat. I try to minimize my risk and take tick defense seriously. This is the best system I have found. All the blood sucking bugs love my blood, lol.


----------



## OsageFD (Apr 9, 2020)

I spent the afternoon looking about 40 miles north of Tulsa today, no luck. Planning to try again for the next few days.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

rango said:


> I too treat my clothing with permethrin. I use Picaridin lotion and/or spray on my legs, waistline, neckline, face and head for those that manage to make it to my skin. It is more effective and more comfortable than deet, smells better too. I also wear briar proof upland game hunting pants, knee high compression socks under my knee high rubber boots, long sleeved shirt, and a bucket hat. I try to minimize my risk and take tick defense seriously. This is the best system I have found. All the blood sucking bugs love my blood, lol.


Hazmat gear with a take along air conditioner would be the ultimate tick proof shroomin gear I guess. All seams taped of course.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

goshawk75 said:


> I agree, tick bites are avoidable if permethrin is used right. I have been using it for atleast 12 years in some of the most tick infested thickets one could find and have not had one bite. I have found them dead stuck to my clothes. The key is to use plenty and never wash treated clothes 'till after the season.


Yeah, they get a little stinky after a week or so without washing. Another reason I take stuff off and leave it in the garage. After a while I am not sure if it is the chemical or the stink that repels the ticks.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

kb said:


> Hazmat gear with a take along air conditioner would be the ultimate tick proof shroomin gear I guess. All seams taped of course.


Now I’m game with the a/c slinder space suit need a prototype go fund me awaiting for a cash in on A great idea or has someone already done it


----------



## jomareco (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter! New to morel hunting - stumbled on a few during a walk on our land, and now we are hooked!
Can someone tell me, is it past time to look for them? Since the temps reached the 90s the other day, I wondered if the season is over. Our beginners luck seems to have disappeared completely!
We live in central OK - Pottowatomie Co.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

jomareco said:


> Happy Easter! New to morel hunting - stumbled on a few during a walk on our land, and now we are hooked!
> Can someone tell me, is it past time to look for them? Since the temps reached the 90s the other day, I wondered if the season is over. Our beginners luck seems to have disappeared completely!
> We live in central OK - Pottowatomie Co.


I would say it’s on the tail end for them this year. But if you still look under thick cedar groves you might find some fresh ones. I’m in eastern Oklahoma county and found a couple dozen today all under cedars and a few where past there prime. Happy Easter all!!!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Cold weather -> no ticks; so I decided to take a stroll back to some of my very late cedar spots not expecting much...Found myself a nice little mess of 70 keepers and stopped counting how many (rather large) past specimens I left behind to spread more spores (probably near 75-100). Total for the season 2000+ morels


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Cold weather -> no ticks; so I decided to take a stroll back to some of my very late cedar spots not expecting much...Found myself a nice little mess of 70 keepers and stopped counting how many (rather large) past specimens I left behind to spread more spores (probably near 75-100). Total for the season 2000+ morels
> View attachment 28460


AMAZING you are still finding @iwonagain 
Thank You for such Excellent efforts and Reporting these to us


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Cold weather -> no ticks; so I decided to take a stroll back to some of my very late cedar spots not expecting much...Found myself a nice little mess of 70 keepers and stopped counting how many (rather large) past specimens I left behind to spread more spores (probably near 75-100). Total for the season 2000+ morels
> View attachment 28460


Hard to stop Iwon. I have withdrawals for a while after I run out of season. The more I pick the harder it is to stop.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> Hard to stop Iwon. I have withdrawals for a while after I run out of season. The more I pick the harder it is to stop.


I fully sympathize with you there ! My only main 'consolation' for stopping is that end of morel season usually coincides with mass emergence of ticks - a good excuse to avoid the woods altogether [I am thankfully not allergic to poison ivy]. This is why I don't forage other edibles. Back home in Switzerland we used to harvest boletes/chanties up in the evergreen forests in the Alps. No briars, no ticks and no fences; the woods are for everyone to enjoy and respect just like Mother Nature intended


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> I fully sympathize with you there ! My only main 'consolation' for stopping is that end of morel season usually coincides with mass emergence of ticks - a good excuse to avoid the woods altogether [I am thankfully not allergic to poison ivy]. This is why I don't forage other edibles. Back home in Switzerland we used to harvest boletes/chanties up in the evergreen forests in the Alps. No briars, no ticks and no fences; the woods are for everyone to enjoy and respect just like Mother Nature intended


Sounds like Oregon is the place for you then, morels and all the other stuff. Huge national forests with a much milder climate plus the mountains. Be we have to make do with what we have. Oklahoma has to be one of the toughest places to hunt morels of all the states I have been in. On the other hand when the cedars are flushing there is nothing better either.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Found 100 morels today ! - most fresh with some occasional monsters. Found 2 other hunters in one of my spots - which explained the stumps
> View attachment 26094


Maybe the 2 other hunters found you in THEIR spot. Hmmm....


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> I fully sympathize with you there ! My only main 'consolation' for stopping is that end of morel season usually coincides with mass emergence of ticks - a good excuse to avoid the woods altogether [I am thankfully not allergic to poison ivy]. This is why I don't forage other edibles. Back home in Switzerland we used to harvest boletes/chanties up in the evergreen forests in the Alps. No briars, no ticks and no fences; the woods are for everyone to enjoy and respect just like Mother Nature intended


We enjoy those freedoms in the U.S. as well. You may be surprised to find out that this country has more land set aside for public use than any other country in the world. By far...


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

Great See Ya


----------

